# Optic recommendation



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hi, it is tax refund season. I have an ar15 that has only the troy buis on it. I would like to use part of my refund to get an optic for it. So far I am leaning towards the aim point pro and some flavor of eotech. What is your preference? Alternative options? Please note that I have no experience with either setup. I really like that the eotech can add a fold away magnifier later.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

All that stuff get's heavy. KISS and GO PRO


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Burris if you want super light weight. I'm happy with mine but haven't much experience with the higher cost eotech sights.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

VRX / Acog

Whats your budget


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> VRX / Acog
> 
> Whats your budget


Less than 1k. I would love an acog but for this rifle I don't want the magnification.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Dang id suggest the elcan Elcan SpecterDR 1-4x Scope 5.56 NATO DFOV14-C1 For sale Id say you might be able to find something cheaper but it really is two sights in one and its damned hard to beat on the battlefield.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

leupold mark ar 3x9 illuminated TMR. you can extend your range up to 700 yards with it. for close range use your folding iron sights.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

What range are you intending to use it at? That makes a HUGE difference. 0-100 meters you can't beat a good red dot or EO tech. (I used an EO tech all through iraq and LOVED it) if you are going 100-300 meters go ahead and spring for a 3x like the ACOG great mid range capability, and the reticle can be improvised as a red dot at close range, although the 3x can become disorienting if you don't practice. If you really want to reach out to your max effective range, go with a 5x or higher and save your eyes. No matter what you choose PLEASE have your backup iron sights mounted and zeroed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mepro m21. No batteries works day and night. Used currently by the IDF.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Reason I don't want the magnification is because I already have an ar with a p223 3x32 in it. This one I have had for a little over a year and have stuck with the troy sights so far. They work great btw and I recommend them. I have never run any kind of red dot on anything so I wanted to ask yalls opinions. The rifle is just a fun gun and an option for hd. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The high end stuff Aim point,Eotech,Acog are all out standing, worth the money in the long run IMO. However there are a lot of offerings on the low end that won't break the bank and work well. and most of the middle range is not much better.
When it comes to the AR you have to figure out do you want a sight or a scope First. AIMpoint,EcoTech at ranges you normally use a AR are deadly and fast. For longer ranges scope 2X- 4X range work very well .
If you by Aimpoint or Eotech you buy once so in the long run the cost averages out.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The high end stuff Aim point,Eotech,Acog are all out standing, worth the money in the long run IMO. However there are a lot of offerings on the low end that won't break the bank and work well. and most of the middle range is not much better.
> When it comes to the AR you have to figure out do you want a sight or a scope First. AIMpoint,EcoTech at ranges you normally use a AR are deadly and fast. For longer ranges scope 2X- 4X range work very well .
> If you by Aimpoint or Eotech you buy once so in the long run the cost averages out.


Maybe it's just me, and my exposure is limited to the m68 cco, but I would steer clear of aimpoint


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Something to consider, a 4MOA dot covers only 12 inches at 300 yards. I often here people say things like inside 100 yards use a red dot but this implies that you should choose something else post 100 yards. Well this simply isn't true. If you do your part I don't really see the advantage of low power scopes over a good red dot inside of 300 yards. If you want something cost effective the aimpoint pro would be the best choice. I personally avoid tritium sights, sure you don't need batteries but in 10 years you need to replace your tritium, which is expensive, while the aimpoint can be left on for over a year and not go dead and batteries are something you can stock yourself. I'd take the aimpoint over the EOtech. As a company amourer for an infantry company I had a less then 1% failure rate on the aimpoint on over 135 units versus having to cannibalize the broken EOtechs in order to get one to work. EOtechs are good sights but the aimpoint beats it hands down in battery life and the keep it stupid simple category.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> leupold mark ar 3x9 illuminated TMR. you can extend your range up to 700 yards with it. for close range use your folding iron sights.


Iron sights thru 3x manification? My experience says no way. Or are you using offset flippers? Or taking the scope off via QD?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Two of my favorite red dot sights are the Bushnell TRS-25 and the Eotech 512. The TRS-25 comes with a 3 moa dot and uses coin batteries. The Eotech 512 is the basic model and comes with a 1 moa dot inside a 65 moa ring and uses standard AA batteries. 

Neither will break the bank cost wise and so far both have been very good sights. The TRS-25 works very well on a 10/22 or a pistol caliber carbine such as the Marlin 1894. Eotech boasts that you can remove and remount their sight and retain the point of aim without having to re adjust the sight. I tested that out and found that statement to be generally true. 

I give the economy edge to the TRS-25, since it is a very solid and compact sight for around a hundred bucks. The Eotech 512 sells for anywhere from 430 to 500, so shopping it can save you some money. 

If you were looking to mount a magnifier at some later date then the Eotech 517 which is nearly identical to a 512 with the exception of having the control buttons located on the left side of the sight instead of the rear would be the way to go.

I'm not trying to sell you on either of these sights, they are many good sight systems available, these are two that I have found work well and don't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Maybe it's just me, and my exposure is limited to the m68 cco, but I would steer clear of aimpoint


 Carried an AImpoint for a long time. The early version did not use the AA battery that was latter corrected. We painted a small white dot on the switch because it was easy to turn it back on by accident the dot allowed a quick look to ensure it was off. They never failed us. And as for reflex fire major improvement.
M68 is still in use and servers well. On this side the EOtech is a fine option and a bit more affordable depending on the one you want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What the heck, you might as well dig into those deep pockets of yours, Ark, and get this;
ThermoSight T60 640x480 Thermal Weapon Sight - Thermal Imaging - Thermal Weapon Sights - TIWSTST60 - nightvisionguys.com


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yeah slippy that is a good option. Maybe I'll pick it up when I finish paying off my private jet. Lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Another question, which reticle do you prefer? Eotech or the simple dot most of the others have.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Your shooting style should determine your kit. I have two AR's set up for two different types of shooting. One has the Burris longbow; it's a Burris Timberline 4.5-14 x32 with a Burris fast fire 3 mounted on top. The longbow is geared for long precise shots with the option of close up using the fast fire






The other one has an Eotech 512 with a 3x multiplier. Eotech is for close up and fast transitions with the option of longer shots using the multiplier.

The Eotech shines under 200 yards and the Burris shines at 200 plus. But both are great kits.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Vortex PST-14ST-A 1x4 power. I paid $499 for mine. I was going down the same path as you looking for a scope for my SR762. The optic gives you everything your looking for with the option to go up to 4 power for longer range shots. Works without a battery also. 

I've been so impressed with the Vortex PST scope's I've been swapping out my Leupold's and Burris scopes for them.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have an Aimpoint (milsurp) on my rifle. I have used the Eotech Holosight a few times as well. I like both of them on carbine length rifles. I REALLY like the Zeiss Z Point solar red dot. Same situational awareness, crisp optics and no batteries. I also like that it is made by Zeiss.

Zeiss Z-Point Reflex Sight Rail Red Dot Sight FREE S&H 52 17 66, 52 17 67. Zeiss Red Dot Sights.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

I've heard pretty good things about primary arms micro dot and magnifier. Have not used them together but have used the micro dot on a Mossberg 500. Holds zero on the shotty, can't imagine an ar would be harder on it. https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary_Arms_Advanced_Micro_Dot_with_Push_Buttons_p/md-ads.htm

Edit: The cost in the PA dot and magnifier is a fraction of the big boys too.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lots of interesting stuff to hang on an AR. Extra weight, extra batteries, extra time to sight in, extra care to avoid being damaged or knocked out of zero. Marines trained on the M-16 shot a man sized silhouette target at 500 yards with the rear aperture and front post from the prone position. It was very common for Marines to hit 10 for 10 at this range with a stock weapon. I prefer to carry the extra weight as ammo. All these hang on items will do no good when you are out of bullets.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have 4 different Ar uppers with 4 different scope set ups. So here are my feeling for each one...

set up #1; Troy upper with a Vortex SPARC 2 and x3 magnifier. When I picked this up I started off looking at the EO Tech and Aimpoints. I was going back and forth between the aim pint and the EO tech when a guy let me borrow his Ar with SPARC 2 and I liked the way it felt on my rifle and found I liked it a lot. The nice part is that its you can get the x3 magnifier and scope for the price of the EO tech or Aim Point. The one thing I liked about the EO tech was the 65 MOA ring around the 1 MAO dot. I found it allowed for very quick bullets on targets under 50 yards.

Set up #2 Smith and wesson upper: Steiner Predator Extreme 2.5-10 There is only one thing wrong with this scope and that's that its not illuminated. Its become my go to coyote gun with this scope. I put a speed lever on the zoom and it works great for up close and 500 yard shot. It is a bit heavy it takes a beating, and the best part is you can get this scope that when new was $1000 for $350-400 on clearance.

Set up #3 DMPS 300blk: Leupold AR 3-9 great scope for the money its taken some real abuse and holds its zero. It was a good deal included scope mount, and give a crisp view. I added a throw level to the zoom for rapid zooming. The mil dots work at 9 power and I do find myself using them as hold overs now that I have had this scope for a while, which is super handy.

Set Up #4 50 beowulf: Vortex viper 1-4x24 this scope rocks. It does not have an issue in dealing with the recoil form the 50 beowulf, its super crisp, capped turrets, and the illuminated cross hairs are great. it have a semi circle around the cross hairs which is super nice for close in targeting. I use this set up for close in Boar hunting and it has taken some abuse and keeps on trucking. The only drawback I have found is the zoom handle is stiff, but if you add a zoom lever it is no big deal. Its also a true 1 power scope so there is no dis-ordination when shooting with both eyes open. And while not cheap they don't break the bank either. 

I "found Vortex scopes about 2 to 3 years ago and have fallen in love with them. As they are great quality for the money. And I have not heard many people complain about there quality to anyone, and I have yet to hear a story on the 3 gun matches of them failing. 

The best advise I can give is that you should try as many of these scopes out as you can and see if you can mount them on your rifle or a similar one so you can see how it feels and how your head lines up to it when you are in a shooting stance, As it might eb the crispest optic but if you find it does not fit you on the rifle its not worth much.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff to hang on an AR. Extra weight, extra batteries, extra time to sight in, extra care to avoid being damaged or knocked out of zero. Marines trained on the M-16 shot a man sized silhouette target at 500 yards with the rear aperture and front post from the prone position. It was very common for Marines to hit 10 for 10 at this range with a stock weapon. I prefer to carry the extra weight as ammo. All these hang on items will do no good when you are out of bullets.


 With a little training 500 yards with M16 or M4 not that hard. The M16A4 was preferred not as much because of the 20 inch barrel as the 20 inch barrel allowed for a great distance between front and rear sight That makes for more accurate shots.
Real world testing over and over again proved that in urban combat soldier shot far better and faster with Relex sights compared to iron. I was a disbeliever until proven wrong.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> With a little training 500 yards with M16 or M4 not that hard. The M16A4 was preferred not as much because of the 20 inch barrel as the 20 inch barrel allowed for a great distance between front and rear sight That makes for more accurate shots.
> Real world testing over and over again proved that in urban combat soldier shot far better and faster with Relex sights compared to iron. I was a disbeliever until proven wrong.


Those who have not had the privilege of active military duty need to know it is not the complexity of the whistle hung on the AR platform that will make for consistent hits. Rather it is training, training and more training and having a reliable and user friendly piece of gear that will be usable even if batteries become unavailable or the gear malfunctions. There may be no batteries, repair parts or armorer available in a SHTF scenario. The expression KISS comes to mind. During my time in, I had both the M-14 and M16 rifle. Five hundred yard marksmanship training with iron sights was the standard for every Marine and also an annual qualification requirement.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

While it is true that you can not purchase any piece of tactical equipment to make you a better shooter in lieu of quality training and dedicated practice, utilizing a red dot is far more effective within the acceptable limits of the sight. Also keeping with the concept of KISS, a red dot is far simpler to use. A quality red dot adds little in the way of weight. Most modern red dots have very good battery life and come with some sort of option for a quick release in case the optic becomes impossible to see through.

I personally prefer the simple red dot over the eotech style dot halo as it is similar. The TRS25 is a quality budget sight but if you have the money for it I would get the aimpoint pro, the fact that it takes more commonly available battery and comes standard with a quick release mount makes it worth the cost increase.



SoCal92057 said:


> Those who have not had the privilege of active military duty need to know it is not the complexity of the whistle hung on the AR platform that will make for consistent hits. Rather it is training, training and more training and having a reliable and user friendly piece of gear that will be usable even if batteries become unavailable or the gear malfunctions. There may be no batteries, repair parts or armorer available in a SHTF scenario. The expression KISS comes to mind. During my time in, I had both the M-14 and M16 rifle. Five hundred yard marksmanship training with iron sights was the standard for every Marine and also an annual qualification requirement.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Iron sights thru 3x manification? My experience says no way. Or are you using offset flippers? Or taking the scope off via QD?


oh I agree, permanently attached scope and flip ups would not work. unless you are using those hunting scopes that are high and has holes between the post to see thru the iron sight, I don't think anyone still use those anymore. I was suggesting to just use flip ups, but have the scope in QD mounts. basically you run the rifle with just the iron sights. if the target is past 500, break out the scope from its protective bag and attach it. this way both scope and iron sights are protected from getting banged around. flip ups so that it has lower profile and the scope on QD mounts. this way you wont have to worry about batteries, unless you pick out the illuminated recticle. the TMR is also range finding recticle. I guess its an old school way, plus the rifle stays light and simple. save some of the money for 2 stage triggers and free floating the barrel.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> Lots of interesting stuff to hang on an AR. Extra weight, extra batteries, extra time to sight in, extra care to avoid being damaged or knocked out of zero. Marines trained on the M-16 shot a man sized silhouette target at 500 yards with the rear aperture and front post from the prone position. It was very common for Marines to hit 10 for 10 at this range with a stock weapon. I prefer to carry the extra weight as ammo. All these hang on items will do no good when you are out of bullets.


Yes; buy most Marines aren't 62 when they do this!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you have never used the type, I would say go with an inexpensive sight and see how you like it. I have a Bushnell AR Optics 1x MP Red/Green T-Dot on my AR and like it a lot. They had quality issues early on, but guess they have fixed them because I have had no problems with mine. For like $150, this would be a good way to see if you like the setup. My Troy Defense 5.56 carbine came with the same flip up sights, and the Bushnell co-witnesses with them.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Arklatex, I have the EOTech, and I can tell you that it is 100% worth the money. It gives very quick target acquisition, excellent two-eye use, very well built, and gives you so etching that few other sights offer- it has zero magnification, and next year, you can buy a G33, and switch from zero magnification to 3X magnification on the fly, with a flick of the wrist.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Another question, which reticle do you prefer? Eotech or the simple dot most of the others have.


I prefer the 65 moa ring with the 1 moa dot in the center. It is a lot easier for my eye to pick up the ring and dot than it is to pick up just a plain dot.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I like the t-dot setup on the Bushnell. No idea if other companies use it, but it's really fast for me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am still so torn with the pros and cons of the eotech vs aimpoint pro I am probably going to end up flipping a coin or buying both!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Akrlatex, I'm still not sure what latex animal you would most like to turn into, but I was pretty much in the same boat. I had never used one of these fancy new-fangled dot thingies and bought the one I did because it was a cheap way to get my feet wet, so to speak. I like it, but did buy it as a "disposable" sight and did (and still do) plan on upgrading it one day.

But... it works. I now know I kinda like a red/green dot for my AR's intended role, but it becomes a matter of priority. I don't scrimp on tools. Buy the best and screw the rest, right? You want to plunk down the money for an acog or something, do it.

But if your funds are limited like mine are, what other preps will you NOT get because it costs so much? Not saying it's a bad investment, but you might hate those dot thingies. You gonna bleed out because you couldn't buy Celox and die with the coolest sight? 

Do as you will, but there is nothing wrong with buying a low cost, "entry level" piece of kit if you aren't sure if you will like the technology. It's all a matter of prioritizing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Let me clear up something for you kinky latex freaks.

Ark: Arkansas

La: Louisiana

Tex: Texas

I live where these states meet. The region is known locally as "the arklatex"

I would like to purchase a proven optic. The U.S. Military uses eotech, aimpoint and trijicon. The purchase of this optic is not going to break the bank or effect my preps in any way whatsoever. Seems that I can't really go wrong with any of the ones mentioned. Gonna flip a coin...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I am still so torn with the pros and cons of the eotech vs aimpoint pro I am probably going to end up flipping a coin or buying both!


If I had $1000.00 to spend on a sight I would just pull the trigger on the ACOG.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

One last point (at least from me) to consider....

The 2 optics you mentioned are vastly different. You have no idea which you will like better. Buy the cheapest one of each you can find and see for yourself, first hand.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So the Arkansas state mammal is the white tail, Texas is Armadillo, Lusianna is black bear. Are you saying you would like to be a living latex white tailed bearadillo?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good point Doodle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is there a place close by that sells both Eotech and Aimpoint? Maybe doing a side by side comparison would help? 

I also like the Burris Fast fire lll, which I believe is considered a reflex sight. I have one mounted on a .357 lever action, which as it turns out is very a nice combination. The Fast fire lll is tiny when compared to the Eotech. I truly expected it to be bigger, It is small enough that I could drop it in a shirt pocket and forget it was there. 

Lots of options, I've also tried several other red dots (runner ups) made by millet/truglo and tasco. Of those three I liked the tasco (pro point2) the best and the truglo (dual color) the least. The millet was okay the smaller tube (one inch) seemed to be made thinner than the other two.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I've cycled through countless optics on my AR's and have never been totally happy with any of them until I picked up a Vortex Viper PST 1-4x. It acts like a high quality red dot site at 1x, but can be adjusted up to 4x with the turn of a knob.

Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 Review (picture heavy) - AR15.COM

This has become my favorite optic I've ever owned.


----------

